# A kitten is coming home today :)



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't have a name for her yet. My friend's mom's cat had kittens and I chose this little angel


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little angel.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Here she is a bit grown up!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

My Matthew with the baby


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I just love her so much!!! She is our first cat. I've had family cats but this is our first to share all to ourselves and its his first experience ever holding and interacting with a kitten.He is absolutely in awe of her.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She is so precious!!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you! and i just love her personality. She is a cuddle bug!!!!!


----------



## Thradia (May 6, 2012)

Her colours are just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful kitty, congrats! I remember when I adopted my very first cat, I was so excited to see her when I came home from work. Aren't cats the best?!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Soooo cute!! How wonderful that you are introducing Matthew to the world of cats.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

awwwe, she's adorable!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

She has incredible markings.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Matthew loves her so much. Update: she saw the vet today and had her first vaccines  vet says she will be a great cat!! I was worried since she bites our hands a lot but the dr said its ok that's how they play and that little miss thinks I'm her momma. I pretty much melted on the spot.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks a lot like a calico, from what I can see. Congrats on your beautiful baby.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

What coat is she? She has calico but the M on her forehead too and white eyeliner. I'm curious..


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

she is one o' the most beautiful babies i have ever seen


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

I could just kiss those lil feets.............


----------

